# 2011 Z4 or F3???



## Johnpstringer (Aug 9, 2010)

Getting my first road bike soon. Been commuting to work for the last 7 months about 20 miles a day on my Giant transcend LX commuter. I lost 60lbs and now am down to 210. Im 6'3''. Wife thinks I'm going to spend about $2000.00, I plan on spending around $3000.00...lol. I'm torn between the Z4 and F3 and don't know what to do. I've done a lot of research but but want to shortchange myself on my initial purchase because the wife won't be letting me spend another $2000.00 ($3000.00...lol) on a bike anytime in the near future after this one! Any help from you guys would be so greatly appreciated!!! Thanks,John:thumbsup:


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Johnpstringer said:


> Getting my first road bike soon. Been commuting to work for the last 7 months about 20 miles a day on my Giant transcend LX commuter. I lost 60lbs and now am down to 210. Im 6'3''. Wife thinks I'm going to spend about $2000.00, I plan on spending around $3000.00...lol. I'm torn between the Z4 and F3 and don't know what to do. I've done a lot of research but but want to shortchange myself on my initial purchase because the wife won't be letting me spend another $2000.00 ($3000.00...lol) on a bike anytime in the near future after this one! Any help from you guys would be so greatly appreciated!!! Thanks,John:thumbsup:


John --

My advice to you is go ride both, if possible. I'm currently riding a 1983 Trek 700, which is a very old, but still capable, steel road bike, complete with index shifting Dura Ace, but I am also currently in the market for a new bike. I'm 47, and have lost 30+ lbs, but am currently hovering at 247.

When the Felt Demo tour came through my town a couple of months ago, I got to ride a Felt AR2, which is Felt's aero version road bike, and I loved it. The Z4 and the F3 you are looking at are both good bikes, but I suspect they are going to ride differently. The Z4 is a more upright geometry, compared to the F3 (or the AR2, or my old Trek). Other than the AR2, I haven't had any luck locally being able to find a Felt road (F Series, or Z Series) in the 54 or 56 size that I need. I drove about an hour this weekend to visit another Felt dealer, and while they had an F5 Team, and a Z2 in stock, they were both too big for me. So we tried a Cannondale instead. Not suggesting you jump ship to them, and I'm still planning on getting a Felt, but here is what I have learned about my own choice in frames, based on riding four other bikes, that MAY provide some insight for your Z4 / F3 quandry!

Rode Cannondale Synapes (more upright road geometry like Z4) and a Cannondale Six (standard road geometry like F3). Both bikes were comfortable, but the Cannondale Six, felt much more responsive to acceleration. Also, I was more comfortable with the riding position of the Six, probably because it is the most similar to the bike I am currently riding!

Rode Cervelo RS (more upright like Z4) and Cervelo R3 (similar to Felt F3). Again, both were comfortable rides, but I preferred the responsiveness of the R3 to the RS, again likely because it most similar to the riding position of my current bike.

Because of the bike you are currently riding, you will likely find both the Felt Z4 and Felt F3 to be more responsive than your current ride, and an absolute blast to ride. Ride them, and it'll all start to fall into place. Make sure you get properly fitted, because to your point, you are probably only going to get to do this once, especially after your wife finds out how much you spent!  

Enjoy the ride,
-- Don4


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

Johnpstringer said:


> Getting my first road bike soon. Been commuting to work for the last 7 months about 20 miles a day on my Giant transcend LX commuter. I lost 60lbs and now am down to 210. Im 6'3''. Wife thinks I'm going to spend about $2000.00, I plan on spending around $3000.00...lol. I'm torn between the Z4 and F3 and don't know what to do. I've done a lot of research but but want to shortchange myself on my initial purchase because the wife won't be letting me spend another $2000.00 ($3000.00...lol) on a bike anytime in the near future after this one! Any help from you guys would be so greatly appreciated!!! Thanks,John:thumbsup:


Riding a Felt Z series is like riding a Specialized Roubaix. It's more of an endurance bike where you'll be riding in a more upright position. The new 2011 Felt F series is a totally redesigned frame and should be available during the Fall season. With the Felt F series, you will be more bend down like a Specialized Tarmac. 3 weeks ago, I bought the new 2011 Felt Z2 bike, but it won't be available for another couple of weeks. The most important thing is to get fitted for your bike. Then you can tell which bike would fit you better. If there is a demo bike you could try out, then take it out for a ride.


----------



## Johnpstringer (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Don, as soon as the shop gets a 60 or 61cc in for me to ride I will!!!


----------



## Johnpstringer (Aug 9, 2010)

Im just wondering if with my taller size which frame most likely will fit me. Also if anyone feels the $500.00 cost is worth getting the SRAM Red Double Taps with the F3


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

Johnpstringer said:


> Im just wondering if with my taller size which frame most likely will fit me. Also if anyone feels the $500.00 cost is worth getting the SRAM Red Double Taps with the F3


Why don't you buy the Sram Force, it's a lot cheaper and the review said it's just as good as the Sram Red. Here's the link to the review. 

http://vimeo.com/13291191


----------



## Johnpstringer (Aug 9, 2010)

The F3 comes with the SRAM Red Double Taps which Ive heard much positives about and the reason Im strongly considering getting it. Im having a very tough time finding anything negative about this ride at all...I realize the F3 is probably out of my experience league now but think over the long haul it might be the best overall bike for the money if it fits for my size..I know it's uncomfortable for me to ride upright on my Giant commuter and need to ride smoother and faster now. Dying to get my Felt!!!!!!!!


----------

